# Téléphone USB / DECT pour Skype... et pour Mac !



## Pat1763 (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous  

Je recherche un téléphone qui me permette de téléphoner par Skype. Avant d'aller plus loin dans l'exposé de mes problèmes, il faut que je vous explique la particularité de ma situation :

- j'habite aux Emirats Arabes Unis, un pays charmant, mais dont les deux FAI bloquent l'accès à Skype. Normal en fait, puisque la population du pays est à 80% (au moins) étrangère, et que les opérateurs téléphoniques (qui sont les mêmes que les FAI) se font des bénéfices colossaux sur le coût élevé des communications internationales.

- pour contourner ce blocage, j'utilise un VPN logiciel (WiTopia) qui me fait "sortir" aux USA après décryptage des données. Vu que c'est une solution logicielle, cela tend à dégrader la qualité de la connexion (ADSL 2 MO plutôt bonne généralement, assez problématique ces derniers temps).

- j'appelle en Europe (France et Grande Bretagne), ce qui ne va pas vraiment dans le sens d'une ligne droite... Emirats > USA > France, on sait faire plus court... 

Tout cela pour dire que la solution oreillette BlueTooth que j'utilise actuellement (Plantronics) n'est pas forcément entièrement satisfaisante. Mes correspondants m'entendent bien, mais pour ma part j'ai un son plutôt faible et surtout étouffé... donc il m'est parfois difficile de comprendre mon interlocuteur. 

Je pense qu'il faudrait un vrai téléphone avec annulateur d'écho et éliminateur de bruit pour que la qualité de la communication soit relativement claire. Le problème du passage par le VPN m'empêche de recourir à toute solution de téléphone "stand alone" sans ordinateur... cela ne passera jamais ! :rose:

Aimant beaucoup bouger lors de mes communications (j'ai horreur de rester planté devant un ordinateur quand je téléphone), il me faudrait donc un sans-fil de bonne qualité, d'où mon idée d'aller vers un DECT qui soit relié au Mac par une prise USB (ou FireWire, mais je ne pense pas que cela existe). J'avais trouvé en googlant la solution idéale pour mon problème, le Philips VOIP 251 :






Seul problème : si le téléphone a bel et bien été annoncé, s'il a bien reçu un prix pour son design, en revanche il n'apparaît nul part en vente, bien qu'annoncé pour le deuxième trimestre. Le Philips VOIP151, son petit frère à fil, est quant à lui disponible partout ; ce qui me fait penser que le 251 a été annulé ou au mieux retardé... sans plus de précisions. 

Si donc l'un d'entre vous connaît un modèle similaire au VOIP251 (connexion USB, transmission sans fil DECT au combiné, compatible Mac), cela m'aiderait beaucoup !


----------



## Pat1763 (18 Septembre 2008)

Personne n'a une piste à me proposer ? :rose:


----------



## Pat1763 (4 Octobre 2008)

Sinon, je me suis rendu compte qu'il y a peut-etre plus simple : au lieu de connecter un telephone, je peux essayer de brancher un casque avec micro qui fonctionne en DECT, ce qui sera toujours une meilleure solution que le BlueTooth, surtout pour telephoner en me balladant dans mon appart. 

Seulement voila, les differents modeles qui semblent les plus performants sont pour PC, comme :

Le Plantronics CS55











Le Jabra GN9350







Vu que je passe parfois des heures au telephone sur Skype, j'ai besoin d'un modele qui soit a la fois performant et confortable a utiliser...

D'ou ma question : est-ce que ces modeles sont vraiment fermes aux macs ? N'y-a-t-il pas une methode pour les rendre compatibles (tel que l'utilisation de Macam pour les Webcams pour PC) ? :rose:

A moins que vous ayez d'autres pistes a me suggerer ? D'autant que ces modeles sont plutot chers... 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## Pat1763 (9 Octobre 2008)

Ca yest, j'ai trouvé ma solution... le Plantronics CS60-USB. 

Oreillette DECT (donc liberté totale de mouvement), connectable par USB sur le Mac, qui d'ailleurs le reconnaît en tant que tel (déclaré comme Plantronics CS50-CS60) et parfaitement utilisable sur Skype (une qualité sonore digne d'un téléphone normal, contrairement à l'oreillette BlueTooth). Livré avec un arceau et un coussinet en simili-cuir, il présente en plus un confort parfait. 

Seule restriction, le logiciel livré avec, censé améliorer l'ergonomie (PerSoCall) ne fonctionne pas sur Mac. Mais cela n'a pas trop d'importance par rapport à Skype. :rose:

Cerise sur le gateau, je l'ai trouvé aux Emirats, à un prix nettement moins prohibitif qu'en France... 

Donc c'est une solution à envisager pour ceux qui rencontreraient le même problème.


----------

